# 9" rotor kits



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

I got a few of the Hayes 9" rotor kits in yesterday. I must say, they do look a little more substantial than the current 8" rotors:
Now if I can figure out how to post pictures, I'll put one here.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

8" rotor on left, 9" rotor on right. The difference is more pronounced in person...


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

I assume those are coming with adapters?


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Yes, the adaptor is in the package with the rotor. There are both post-mount and IS-mount available.


----------

